# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  "CHANELL X" problem......

## skender76

Pershendetje t'gjithve. Duke pas parasysh se n'forum marrin pjes vetem *mosh e rritun* kam venos me shtru ni problem qe e kam kriju me nihmen e CHANELL X ( qysh kur kam marr Digitalbin shoh vetem te chanell x, se asht i vetmi kanal televiziv qe mund m'sosh naj gja e t'hyn n'pun me t'vertet. Biles me ket rast bleva edhe ni tv.hd37'' me gjith home teatre bosse, me nigju e me i pa ma mir, kaj her mduket se i kam fut m'rena n'shpi) At'here vazhdojm me problemin: Ne ni prej ktyne filmave nodhi ni gja e papame, u mlodhen shum femna e meshkuj bashk, me kustume shik, un kujtova se kishin naj mledhje, por kur fillun e u zhveshen, e t'fillun me....(kyt  jua la me e imagjinu juve) Dosha me numru sa ishin, po levizshin aq shpejt sa nuk mujsha me i numru(se ti merrshin pak ment, a kupton...)por ni gja e vuna re mir se kur kta "shokt"  bashin te gjith skemen 2M me 1F na rrite ni femen pa gja, e kur bashin skemen 1M me 1F rrite ni mashkull pa gja. Kush na e gjen: Sa femna e sa meshkuj ishin??? E mos bani si t'turpshem, se nuk jeni jo, ktheni pergjigje po mus u futni thell n'problem se tapo ngatrrohi si puna jeme. Ni gja ju tham, duhet me pas stomak t'fort me e zgjidh. O danielo maje men po nuk hym n'gines per audienz teme,e ishalla mledhim shum femna se na duhen, na met vec me zgjedh ma t'miren, se meshkujt sna duhen asni sen. Ori bahu pak vajz moderne dhe kthe pergjigje edhe ti. ciao....

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Me vjen keq qe po ta zgjidh direkt se ndoshta kishte qejf tu zgjaste pak tema.Por egoizmi im nuk duroi dot te shprehej duke thene se kemi 4 meshkuj dhe 3 femra.
Si amator i programeve te channel X,por njekohesisht dhe fans i problemeve dhe rebuseve tuaj pres me padurim quize dhe gjeza te tjera,pse jo dhe me te veshtire se kjo.

----------


## skender76

> Me vjen keq qe po ta zgjidh direkt se ndoshta kishte qejf tu zgjaste pak tema.Por egoizmi im nuk duroi dot te shprehej duke thene se kemi 4 meshkuj dhe 3 femra.
> Si amator i programeve te channel X,por njekohesisht dhe fans i problemeve dhe rebuseve tuaj pres me padurim quize dhe gjeza te tjera,pse jo dhe me te veshtire se kjo.


Ma t'veshtira???!!! (ky qeka ma maniak se un...thot se asht amator, po pale  car profesionisti asht deri sa dha pergjigje me t'paren)...Au u keqkuptova, ti ishe tu fol per probleme ma pak serioze se ky, shko te "BYZYLYKU I DASHURIS" edhe te "CFARE NGJYRE" se jan hala pa zgjidh ato...Duhet me e lan pak egoizmin ne njaren ane, e me e lan me zgjat ma shum "temen" se femnave t'forumit i duhet ma shum koh se ne me "arrit" ne zgjidhje te problemit... Per pergjigjen se di a je i sakte, tapo e shof ka darka se at'her perqendrohem ma mir.....

----------


## Soni001

4 meshkuj e 3 femra. eh cu lodha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## taku5

ti leme  menjane  shakate  se me kujtuat   per kete    nuk me hapen keto kanalet,    si i behet

----------

